# Upcoming drug test



## 6t9 (May 4, 2006)

Hello.  Looming in my near future is a drug test.  This is for a job that will possibly be a life changer.  Two days from now will mark my 5th week without smoking.  Five days ago I carpooled with a friend and he smoked 3 times during the 40 minute trip.  I rolled the window down and covered my mouth and nose with my shirt but I could still smell it strongly.  The night before I quit, I smoked about 10 good sized bowls with 4 friends.  Today I bought a marijuana home test kit.  I did not try to flush my system to see if I could pass a test straight up.  I failed the test.  I also weigh in at 300 pounds which I'm sure doesn't help me any.  I believe I will be able to get 2 or 3 more weeks of clean living in before I am tested which would make the total time without smoking 2 months.  I'm also planning on retesting myself in a week doin the water flush thing to see if that helps.  If this doesn't do it then I will be doin the sure-gel thing.   Right now I'm open to suggestions on how to pass this test.  Any and all help/advice would be appreciated.  Thx all.  Smoke one for me.  -6t9


----------



## drugtesting (Sep 13, 2006)

www.passyourdrugtest2.com buy the 32 oz strip
www.randomdrugtest.info sells it to $35


----------



## drugtesting (Sep 13, 2006)

www.passyourdrugtest2.com buy the 32 oz strip
www.randomdrugtest.info sells it to $35


----------

